
Shenzhen: China’s ‘skyscraper capital’ - williamgb
http://www.bbc.com/capital/gallery/20170809-inside-chinas-skyscraper-capital
======
Alexx
The most striking thing about visiting the southern industrial cities for me
was how (especially towards the outskirts) they tend to build the exact same
residential skyscraper several times next to each other. You just don't really
see that in Western cities so much.

~~~
jackcarter
The blueprint was Corbusier's "Radiant City" proposal [0]. It took hold in the
US in the form of lower-income housing projects. It turns out that it combines
the worst of city life (anonymous neighbors, no personal outdoor space) with
the worst of suburban life (unused common areas, lots of wasted space).

[0]: [http://www.archdaily.com/604056/north-america-s-radiant-
city...](http://www.archdaily.com/604056/north-america-s-radiant-city-le-
corbusier-s-impact-on-new-york)

~~~
psyc
I wonder if the apartment-dwellers around central park are similarly
despondent about their worst-of-all-worlds habitat.

~~~
jackcarter
Different for three reasons:

-Central Park is a desirable place to spend time, unlike the artificial, pseudopublic spaces that separate highrise complexes.

-Population density is _much_ higher in those neighborhoods than you get with multi-building highrise complexes.

-There are shops nearby that, along with the park, provide a reason for people to spend time there throughout the day. People don't like spending time in deserted plazas.

~~~
skewart
> Central Park is a desirable place to spend time, unlike the artificial,
> pseudopublic spaces that separate highrise complexes.

Have you ever lived in a high-rise surrounded by open space? A lot of people,
myself included, really like it.

You're stating your own personal preference as if it were some universal fact.

You also seem to have a limited understanding of housing design. For example,
lots of Corbusier-inspired high-rise developments have shops and restaurants
mixed in among the parks and buildings.

I suspect the bulk of the complaints people have with high-rise housing
projects for low-income residents in the US are driven more by the policies
and operations of low-income housing - lack of maintenance, poor security,
etc. The design model has worked out quite well for higher income residents in
plenty of places - even in the US, for example, near south Florida beaches.

~~~
jackcarter
You're right; I'm commenting the negative examples that constitute
developments I've seen. I'm sure that it's possible to enjoy them. After all,
people love cruise ships.

------
smckt
If interested about Shenzhen, I'd highly recommend watching this mesmerizing
feature on Wired UK:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SGJ5cZnoodY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SGJ5cZnoodY)

------
redleggedfrog
"...internet access and freedom is curtailed: popular sites like Google,
Facebook and YouTube are not accessible."

That line caught my attention for two things.

One, it intimates internet access is related to freedom, which I think has
merit.

And second, Google, Facebook, and YouTube are obviously not essential, cause
those millions get by just fine without them.

~~~
seanmcdirmid
> And second, Google, Facebook, and YouTube are obviously not essential, cause
> those millions get by just fine without them.

What's more, in parts of China where these websites aren't blocked (Hong Kong,
Taiwan if we call it a part of China), they become very popular again and the
mainland Chinese alternatives fall off the map.

~~~
kuschku
The network lockin effect is very strong, sadly.

This is why such sites without real alternatives should be controlled by
society, and not by companies where two people hold the majority of voting
rights.

~~~
seanmcdirmid
I disagree. I trust Larry and Sergei more than I trust Xi and Li.

~~~
kuschku
The question is if the power is actually with Larry and Sergei, or if someone
more powerful could easily seize power from them, or pressure them into doing
something they want.

If Larry or Sergei die, do you trust all their inheritors? Do you trust all
people who can threaten Larry or Sergei?

I don't.

~~~
seanmcdirmid
Do you true the next secretly chosen and annointed royal red family president
after Xi? That's if Xi actually decides to leave after his term is up, of
course.

~~~
kuschku
That's exactly the question, and the issue.

And that's why you should trust the chinese government, Google, private
internet access, etc all equally much.

~~~
seanmcdirmid
The third world and first world version of these problems are similar in form
but completely different in magnitudes.

------
imron
> Shenzen

*Shenzhen

~~~
CupOfJava
yeah the zh in zhen is the 'j' in jewel

